# » بوك (محفظه) على شكل 500 ريال او 100 دولار



## OFFICIAL MAN (3 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

* يوجد محافظ على شكل 500 ريال

* وعلى شكل 100 دولار

* جميله جدا واستخدامها مثل البوك العادي

* تحط فيها فلوس بطاقات كل ماتريد

* البعض يعتقد انها رجاليه فقط

* لكنها رجاليه ونسائيه

* الطلبات على الخاص


----------

